# My Remote won't Turn on TV



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have an H25 HD receiver, and just purchased a Sharp 26" TV. I was able to program my Directv remote to turn it on/off with the power switch, but it won't turn the set on/off with the Directv on/off switch. The receiver functions properly, but when I turn the receiver off, the TV won't turn off as well. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Use one of the other codes for your TV or use the slider.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

PM EDMUND (the Remote Master) and he can answer any and all questions about Remotes and why they will or will not work.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"socal404" said:


> I have an H25 HD receiver, and just purchased a Sharp 26" TV. I was able to program my Directv remote to turn it on/off with the power switch, but it won't turn the set on/off with the Directv on/off switch. The receiver functions properly, but when I turn the receiver off, the TV won't turn off as well. Any suggestions? Thanks.


Certain TVs are not able to work with the On/Off buttons on the remote. The way those buttons work is that it sends two signals out. One to first turn the receiver on/off and then one for the TV to turn on/off. Some TVs will not see the second signal. Unfortunately, in this case, you need to use the slider and then use the PWR button.

- Merg


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

socal404 said:


> I have an H25 HD receiver, and just purchased a Sharp 26" TV. I was able to program my Directv remote to turn it on/off with the power switch, but it won't turn the set on/off with the Directv on/off switch. The receiver functions properly, but when I turn the receiver off, the TV won't turn off as well. Any suggestions? Thanks.


I just bought a Sharp LC 26SV490U from Best Buy and have no problems with the remote turning the TV off/on with the DTV on off switch.

You might simply have to try all the codes listed in the remote programming menu.


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

doctrsnoop said:


> I just bought a Sharp LC 26SV490U from Best Buy and have no problems with the remote turning the TV off/on with the DTV on off switch.
> 
> You might simply have to try all the codes listed in the remote programming menu.


doctrsnoop,

I'm having the problem with the same TV you just bought. I took it out of the box this morning. As you know it does an automatic setup, and doesn't offer different codes. Did you try again after the initial setup?


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

socal404 said:


> doctrsnoop,
> 
> I'm having the problem with the same TV you just bought. I took it out of the box this morning. As you know it does an automatic setup, and doesn't offer different codes. Did you try again after the initial setup?


Well I don't have the automatic setup model, so I did it the old manual way. I'm sure you can still do that too. Drill down through menu, setup, remote, tv, scroll down to Sharp, there are a few codes. I don't remember exactly the one that ends up being the right one. But very often the codes are similar, often all able to control volume or something, but doing something funny with power.

On my HR22 I see quite a few Sharp codes, 10818, 10093, 10039, 10153, 10157, 10165, 10281, 10386 and more. Pretty sure it was one of those. Even if they don't show on an H25 I believe those codes are still valid for the remote.

Slide switch to TV, hold MUTE and SELECT until flashes twice, enter code, it will flash twice.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

From the remote manual:
Sharp:
10093, 10039, 10153, 10157, 10165, 10220, 10281, 10386, 10398, 10491, 10688, 10689, 10818, 10851, 11602, 11917, 11393


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Also try code 11089.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Edmund said:


> Also try code 11089.


Finally EDMUND to the RESCUE!!! :lol:


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

i have a SHARP LC-60LE835U1

the remote works correctly with the tv. However of course since I am using RF for the DirecTV and the tv is IR i still have to point the stinkin remote at the TV, and it frequently misses. When it misses it throws it out of sync too so when I do turn the dang TV on the box goes off, and since I'm using HDMI detection it shuts the tv right back off too .

I know I know, I could just hit the remote again, but My DTV box is not visible, so i don't see whether it's on or not.

anyway, i'll be over here whining about small stuff --->


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

FastNOC said:


> i have a SHARP LC-60LE835U1
> 
> the remote works correctly with the tv. However of course since I am using RF for the DirecTV and the tv is IR i still have to point the stinkin remote at the TV, and it frequently misses. When it misses it throws it out of sync too so when I do turn the dang TV on the box goes off, and since I'm using HDMI detection it shuts the tv right back off too .
> 
> ...


Since you are using HDMI detection, can't you just use the power button on the DIRECTV remote to toggle the box. It would then turn the TV on and off. (You'd know when it missed turning the box off, because the TV would still be on, too.)


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

Edmund said:


> Also try code 11089.


Edmund,

Thanks for the suggestion, but here is the problem, which no one seems to be reading in my posts. In the remote set-up for the H25-500 that I have, it doesn't ask for a code. The process is this. I go to Set Up>Remote Set-up. I then choose the make and model of my TV, and aim the Directv remote at the receiver and TV. It does the finding automatically. It never asks me to input a code. After it is done with the process, it asks me to try the volume control. If it works, my choice is the "It Works". My only other choices are "try another make" or "reset remote". I've done everything it is asking me, and the Directv On/Off buttons only turn off the receiver. I have to use the TV's remote to turn off the set. So, with that, do you have any other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

socal404 said:


> Edmund,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, but here is the problem, which no one seems to be reading in my posts. In the remote set-up for the H25-500 that I have, it doesn't ask for a code. The process is this. I go to Set Up>Remote Set-up. I then choose the make and model of my TV, and aim the Directv remote at the receiver and TV. It does the finding automatically. It never asks me to input a code. After it is done with the process, it asks me to try the volume control. If it works, my choice is the "It Works". My only other choices are "try another make" or "reset remote". I've done everything it is asking me, and the Directv On/Off buttons only turn off the receiver. I have to use the TV's remote to turn off the set. So, with that, do you have any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


To manually program the remote to control your TV, start by sliding the switch on the remote to TV, then hold down mute and select, wait for 2 blinks and then enter code....repeat until you find the code that works (try 10818).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Vin said:


> To manually program the remote to control your TV, start by sliding the switch on the remote to TV, then hold down mute and select, wait for 2 blinks and then enter code....repeat until you find the code that works (try 10818).


Also try code 11089 according to EDMUND is no other code works.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Also try code 11089 according to EDMUND is no other code works.


I think that code was listed under plasma TVs, but to try to answer the OP:
"yes you need to manually enter the code". The auto programing doesn't always work, but since what you're trying to do it program the remote, you don't need the receiver to do anything.
Slide the switch to TV, then hold down mute and select, wait for 2 blinks and then enter code....repeat until you find the code that works


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

Finally, after many days, I have resolved my issue. Thanks to everyone for your help. I didn't realize you could program the TV without using the Directv receiver. I found the proper code, and now both the receiver and the TV work with the Directv On/Off switch. Thanks again!:hurah:


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

socal404 said:


> Finally, after many days, I have resolved my issue. Thanks to everyone for your help. I didn't realize you could program the TV without using the Directv receiver. I found the proper code, and now both the receiver and the TV work with the Directv On/Off switch. Thanks again!:hurah:


cool! I think the TV is pretty good for the money.


----------



## thebigeazy (May 12, 2006)

I hate to hack this discussion, but I've been having a problem with my RCA 22LA45RG TV. Before the last upgrade (0x59e) I could turn the tv on/off using the on & off buttons on the remote. Now I need to slide it to TV. I've tried all of the RCA codes and scanning for a code but nothing works.

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

thebigeazy said:


> I hate to hack this discussion, but I've been having a problem with my RCA 22LA45RG TV. Before the last upgrade (0x59e) I could turn the tv on/off using the on & off buttons on the remote. Now I need to slide it to TV. I've tried all of the RCA codes and scanning for a code but nothing works.
> 
> Thanks


The software update had nothing to do with your remote. Might be time for a new remote or a reset of the remote and start fresh.


----------

